

OpenOffice now a part of Apache Foundation - maratd
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201110.mbox/%3C1318593641.9370.YahooMailNeo@web29707.mail.ird.yahoo.com%3E

======
kmanlives
Does anyone have any thoughts on how this might affect the future of
LibreOffice?

I have to say that I'm very happy with LibreOffice at the moment and probably
won't be moving any time soon, but I think the OpenOffice name still has more
recognition, at least among the less technical crowd.

